# Coldwater, Michigan



## FlashyDude1000 (Mar 5, 2005)

I just recently bought a cabin up on Coldwater Lake, in Coldwater Michigan, anyone know of what types of species could possibly be in there, i'v heard of good size pike, but havn't heard of much else, any input would be appriciated!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Years ago we spent a lot of time fishing on Coldwater Lake.
There was always good bluegill fishing along the dropoff in the weed beds.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey flashy, you'll love Coldwater lake! Lots of panfish, smallies, walleyes and LMs. There are some pike in there also. We fish a lake just south of coldwater in a LITTLE town called Kinderhook for pike and LMs. There is a bait store in Coldwater called Dancing Bear, they will fill you in with everything you need to know. Alot of fishermen use chubs for bait for the pike. Which side of the lake is you r cabin? PS the boat traffic does get busy in the summer.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I live in NWOhio, and have fished coldwater hundreds of times, live about an hour away, I've fished for pleasure and Bass Tournaments on Coldwater, the lake will hold a tournament every night from April till November, Coldwater has a good number of pike, Largemouth, Pan fish, and rock Bass. We normally fish coldwater at night and have a tournament scheduled for Mid-July this year on it. Coldwater is a nice lake, you'll like it,


----------

